# UEFA Champions League 06-07 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 26, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
06 Mar 21:45 Arsenal FC - AC Milan 2.30 3.30 3.10 +132  
06 Mar 21:45 Benfica Lisbon - Zenit St. Petersburg 1.67 3.80 5.00 +135  
07 Mar 21:45 Barcelona FC - Bayer Leverkusen 1.17 7.00 15.00 +127  
07 Mar 21:45 Apoel Nicosia FC - Olympique Lyon 3.15 3.20 2.32 +130


----------



## markvighan (Mar 4, 2012)

Arsenal must overcome a 4-0 deficit to progress to the quarter-final stage. With a fully fit team this would be near on impossible, but with 10 first team players out injured – including six defenders- even manager Arsene Wenger believes it is ‘statistically’ to great a hurdle.
Verdict: Draw


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 4, 2012)

Mark,
anything is possible in this match, I think Milan is relaxed after the huge win and they might not play with the best, even Arsenal win is possible, I would stay away from this match.


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 7, 2012)

Arsenal was so close to making it....

Today I am taking Olympique.


----------

